
Selling my Domain "ParcelHere.com" - shawnk
I Purchased the domain for a project in the logistics industry that I lost the passion to pursue. If anyone is interested in purchasing ParcelHere.com leave a comment.
======
evertonfuller
Is the domain still available? Would fit in great with a project here.

------
evertonfuller
Hey, is the domain still available? Would fit in neatly here.

------
kine
I'll buy it. shoot me an email zack@zackshapiro.com

